# When will you start wearing your Fall clothes?



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

With Fall officially only one month away, I'm curious when you will start wearing your Fall clothes?

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Phony fall*

We've had two weeks and change of spectacularly pleasant weather in NW Conn. - sunny, breezy, highs at most in the low 80s and unusually dry.

So I haven't dug out the fall stuff per se but I'm starting to incorporate fall-ish things, like a sweater vest for an evening meeting.

Of course, it will get blistering hot again before this summer's done.

I'll know it's fall when I'm covering a high school football game wearing a light tweed jacket. Late September, maybe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As the temps start getting in to the low to mid 60's, it's time! It's actually kind of nice thinking about pulling out the sweaters, jackets, corderoy and chamois trousers and boots, for a walk in the brisk fall afternoons to come. Thanks for the thread on this subject.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

vwguy said:


> With Fall officially only one month away, I'm curious when you will start wearing your Fall clothes?
> 
> Brian


This question cuts two ways where I live in the vast mid-Atlantic.

When will I stop wearing summer clothes? Labor Day. The seersucker, reds, and white bucks will all be bagged and tagged. (I will continuing wearing poplin through September, however).

But...when do the really great fall items make an appearance? Not until it's cool enough. In September, and often in October in Virginia, it's just too damn hot to wear sweaters, tweeds, cords, etc.

So, there is this awkward time between Labor Day and truely cool weather when the wardrobe is in flux. For me, it consists of a lot of khakis, ocbds, lighter fall sweaters, still some polo shirts, and still some shorts.

JB


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I will put the seersucker and madras away Labor Day weekend. However it can stay quite warm in the midwest through to Halloween. I know global waming is just a theory but I don't anticipate wearing a sweater until then - LOL


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Joe Bondi said:


> This question cuts two ways where I live in the vast mid-Atlantic.
> 
> When will I stop wearing summer clothes? Labor Day. The seersucker, reds, and white bucks will all be bagged and tagged. (I will continuing wearing poplin through September, however).
> 
> ...


Here on the North Shore of MA, we're about the same. I agree with the above.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

It will be after Halloween before I will be able to pull out my cords. It is just too hot in New Orleans (most years) to bring the fall clothes out any earlier. There is of course a gap, because like the rest of the country we abandon linen and seer sucker at Labor Day. I've been getting my fall catalogs in the mail, and I have to keep reminding myself that I have to wait at least another month or two. The only upside, is that by the time I can wear fall clothing, it will all be on sale.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Now, sort of. This being Texas, southern Texas at that, things never really get cold. We've got a couple months that you can justify a sweater but I'm not sure you ever NEED one. However, school has started and that means taking the kids to school. So now is the time to shake out the OCBD's and the jackets that I hung up when school let out not so long ago. It's my dress code, I will not dress like the sloppy moms that come to drop their kids off in old nasty t-shirts and slippers because they haven't actually started their day yet. Trying to teach my kids respect for the institution which means showing up on time every time, being dressed well and being polite. 
So the polos will only see weekend wear. The shorts won't be put away yet but I doubt they'll come out again. The sweaters can stay packed away until Thanksgiving, but fall clothes are here.


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm with Joe and others on this:

- pure summer wear goes away on Labor Day - for me it means white bucks which did not get a lot of use this season. No madras or seersucker in the wardrobe. 

- warm weather wear stays out until it gets cooler in NC, usually between Halloween and Thanksgiving. I will shy away from pastel polo shirts and move more towards darker polo shirts during this time.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

As soon as the humidity drops and it's into the 70s. I just can't wait.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I always get excited about that "first chilly night" when I can wear a sweater.

Usually that occurs in late September.

Then there is that rainy day in the upper 50s around the same time when you can put one on during the day...

The tweed jackets and scarves (not yet worn with overcoat) come out in early to mid October, depending on how cold it's gotten.

The overcoats come out as early as Halloween and as late as Thanksgiving but don't see regular use until December. Same goes for the gloves.

Since moving from the shore (college and my parents' house) to Hartford (law school) I've noticed drastic CT microclimate differences...as in, it's much hotter in the summer, as much as 10-15 degrees colder in the winter at times, and we get buried in snow. So I've had to adjust backwards a little bit for transitioning to fallwear.


----------



## jcbmath (Jan 11, 2006)

When it gets colder.

The local weather broadcast mentioned lows in the 40s overnight being a possibility this week. If that happens and I'm out in the evening, I'll be wearing a sweater and some cavalry twills.


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

kitonbrioni said:


> As soon as the humidity drops and it's into the 70s. I just can't wait.


I'm right there with you. I'm not a good summer dresser, and can't wait to layer it on for Fall.

I'm pushing it today (65 and rainy) with chinos, polo, Brooks v-neck cotton sweater...even thought it'll be 80 before the day is over.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jcbmath said:


> When it gets colder.
> 
> The local weather broadcast mentioned lows in the 40s overnight being a possibility this week. If that happens and I'm out in the evening, I'll be wearing a sweater and some cavalry twills.


Our 'lows' are still stuck in the 70s with matching humidity. :icon_pale:


----------



## pendennis (Oct 6, 2005)

Next week the seersucker suit gets worn one last time, with the white bucks. Then off to the cleaners, bag and tag until next Easter.

The dark blue poplin gets held out, pending one or two warm days through September. Then off to the cleaners, bag and tag until next Easter.

Mid-to-late September, out come the heavier weight wools, air out, and prepare for the first day where temperatures do not break 70.

Corduroy slacks. sport coats, and cotton sweaters come out mid-September.

Wool socks, slacks, sweaters, tweed slacks, etc. - Mid-October.

At least here in the Detroit area.


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

when I step off the Queen mary 2 at southampton on september 12th after spending the summer in the US.


----------



## knickerbacker (Jun 27, 2005)

Whenever the fog comes in over San Francisco- in other words I wear fall and winter clothing year round but with summer only items between Memorial and Labor Days weather permitting. As many sailors know the SF Bay is an ever changing set of microclimates: I've worn seersucker in the morning downtown and my heaviest wool suit in the same afternoon!

Cue cliche quote attributed to Mark Twain....

Regards,


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Coolidge24 said:


> I always get excited about that "first chilly night" when I can wear a sweater.


I am always tickled if it is cool enough to wear a sweater on Xmas Eve as we like to ambulate around a certain local neighborhood known for its Xmas light display. Since 1998, it has been cool enough for that two or three times! I do miss a real fall.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I was about to say tomorrow when I go to court, but then I remembered that I wore a tweed sport coat when my wife and I went out to dinner for our anniversary (30!) Monday night.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*Fall clothing*

VWguy-
I changed into fall clothes based on the outdoor temperature and not based on the calendar.


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*A seasonless style?*

I recall some years ago, before Climate Change was a household term, that British Vogue proposed a wardrobe based around 'seasonless style for a temperate climate'.

In Britain we do now get more extemes of weather it appears, but even so it can be quite cool in August (only mid 60s this week) and fairly warm in December (certainly 50s). This all makes a clear demarcation between seasons quite difficult.

I also love the autumn/fall, in fact I spend all year from Jan to August just waiting! As soon as September arrives I shall start to break out the warmer items - whatever the weather! I am especially looking forward to being 're-united' with my Mulberry tweed jacket, Chuch's ankle boots and also some vintage John White brown brogues 'Midhurst'. And actually the weather does promise to continue cool, dull and damp - lovely!

It can, of course, be a very challenging time of year - one that can test even the most complete of wardrobes (that does not include mine!).


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

It will probably be several weeks here before I break out the tattersall. But I'm already shopping for a new fall sweater...


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Here in Southern California the weather varies quite a lot throughout the fall. We can get stretches of cool weather. Then a Santa Ana will come through, and it will be blast-furnace hot again. This can persist right into December.

I can remember going to my W.W. Chan appointment in November in a "cool weather" wool-cashmere blend jacket I had recently received from them. (Chan likes you to wear your latest garment from them to the next appointment.) Unfortunately, the temperature that day was about 99 as I recall!

I shall vary my attire appropriately through the season although a certain sense of seasonal appropriateness may keep me from wearing white bucks or spectators in December.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*Fall clothing*



JLibourel said:


> Here in Southern California the weather varies quite a lot throughout the fall. We can get stretches of cool weather. Then a Santa Ana will come through, and it will be blast-furnace hot again. This can persist right into December.
> 
> I can remember going to my W.W. Chan appointment in November in a "cool weather" wool-cashmere blend jacket I had recently received from them. (Chan likes you to wear your latest garment from them to the next appointment.) Unfortunately, the temperature that day was about 99 as I recall!
> 
> I shall vary my attire appropriately through the season although a certain sense of seasonal appropriateness may keep me from wearing white bucks or spectators in December.


JLibourel-
In december the season in the southern hemisphere is summer. Also the weather in southern california in december as you know can be very warm and would allow you to wear your white bucks and spectators.


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

When it´s cold enough, I do that. Just now near the end of august, it´s well-temperated summerdays here in Norway too. Only the calendar tells me when tha fall start, but not the temp. I can wait a couple of weeks yet, I think. The summer goes on in north.


----------

